# Forgot to put bentonite in my white wine kit



## papaross (Oct 28, 2013)

It's day 14 and forgot to put bentonite in my wine. Should I do it now? Or just forget it.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 28, 2013)

I add bentonite afte 3 days, if yours is done fermenting i would not add it.
It is a clearing agent of sorts but a slow painfull one.


----------



## papaross (Oct 28, 2013)

Tks. I'll just carry on. I thought that.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Oct 28, 2013)

When you're ready to stabilize, get some SuperKleer. That works like a dream. It will be clear much faster than Bentonite could have done.


----------



## papaross (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok....will do...thank you


----------



## tingo (Oct 28, 2013)

I add bentonite sometimes 6 months after fermentation. I keep my whites in carboys for a year or more tho. I understand the argument but I just dont see why ppl add it before or near fermentation. I know it helps stir it but it also strips out food for yeast. I can stir it on my own. Plus wine takes a while to settle out solids. Why rush it? Just my opinion.


----------



## vernsgal (Oct 28, 2013)

I've added bentonite into my secondary and my wine cleared beautifully. I only use clearing agents,sparkalloid,etc,if it's a inexpensive wine that I won't be aging properly. If you're going to bulk age 6 mos to a year I would add bentonite now and not worry


----------



## papaross (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your reply. I'm going to let it go and if needed I'm going to use superkleer.


----------

